# Truckload of Gun Control votes in IL



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Wednesday the 28th there will be a dump truck load of gun control bills getting votes in Illinois. The Demonrats smell fear coming off of the RINOs and they are pulling out all the stops.

Could be a bad couple of weeks in this third world country. Several of the bills include outright bans with no grandfathering and serious jail time for things as simple as owning one 12 round magazine. If you have two of them you could be looking at a decade behind bars.


This state blows chunks


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

That does not sound good at all. Yet when the smoke clears the criminals will still have their guns, magazines etc. and they will only be emboldened by a defenseless law abiding public.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Illinois and California should both secede and leave the rest of us alone.....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

White Shadow said:


> Wednesday the 28th there will be a dump truck load of gun control bills getting votes in Illinois. The Demonrats smell fear coming off of the RINOs and they are pulling out all the stops.
> 
> Could be a bad couple of weeks in this third world country. Several of the bills include outright bans with no grandfathering and serious jail time for things as simple as owning one 12 round magazine. If you have two of them you could be looking at a decade behind bars.
> 
> This state blows chunks


Best wishes that enough of your legislators each grow a pair and vote against it. Write, email, fax. Call, make your desires known and consequences to them for voting the other way. Do it daily.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

More feel good laws that won't stop the carnage in Chicago. Funny how they neglect that inconvenient fact.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The Bloomberg backed commies have two gun control bills that are going to get a hearing tomorrow in MN. The commies used some obscure rule to get a hearing. Some bill around universal background checks and a second around "gun violence restraining orders." I am not worried that either will have the votes to get passed at this point.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Joe said:


> That does not sound good at all. Yet when the smoke clears the criminals will still have their guns, magazines etc. and they will only be emboldened by a defenseless law abiding public.


They will probably have even more of them than they do now since the market would be flooded with all the gear the law abiding types would be forced to get rid of.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> Best wishes that enough of your legislators each grow a pair and vote against it. Write, email, fax. Call, make your desires known and consequences to them for voting the other way. Do it daily.


My state rep has told me that I'm a frequent enough contact that I have a dedicated folder.

Almost none of the so called Republicans in this state can be counted on. The few decent ones tend to rely on help from the downstate Democrats to stop gun control bills. Some of those Democrats from way, way downstate in the rural areas are pretty possessive about their guns.

They are only in session through Thursday next week so I expect bills are going to continue to be rushed as much as possible. Where we stand by 6:00 PM today should be pretty telling. I don't have a real warm, fuzzy feeling if we have to depend on Governor Rauner to veto bills to retain our rights. You never can tell what these billionaires are going to do.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rstanek said:


> Illinois and California should both secede and leave the rest of us alone.....


The Bible says it is better to give than to receive, . . . SO............

Could we give Mexifornia to Mexico, . . . build a wall around it???

Could we give Chicago to Canada, . . . build the wall just outside I-294???

Mebbe even cede Miami and surrounding community to the Bahamas ???

That'd get rid of a bunch of our bad gun problems.

Sounds reasonable to me . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> The Bible says it is better to give than to receive, . . . SO............
> 
> Could we give Mexifornia to Mexico, . . . build a wall around it???
> 
> ...


Before the plan is implemented could you guys send a chopper for me?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Most violence with guns is in the inter city. It’s never covered because it’s Democrats in charge. Get out where Democrats actually have to have ideas and Campaign to win a seat then the news goes bonkers with anti gun hysteria over shootings.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Before the plan is implemented could you guys send a chopper for me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Consider it done.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Before the plan is implemented could you guys send a chopper for me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I prefer the plan of driving the communists out and reclaiming the land for the US.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

White Shadow said:


> I prefer the plan of driving the communists out and reclaiming the land for the US.


 By any means necessary?


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> By any means necessary?


If it were my decision to make, yes.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

White Shadow said:


> If it were my decision to make, yes.


Well now, that just inspired a new thread.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

rstanek said:


> Illinois and California should both secede and leave the rest of us alone.....


 Don't forget the Peoples Republic of New Jersey


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Before the plan is implemented could you guys send a chopper for me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


The last train to Clarkesville leaves at 7:15 AM, . . . be on it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Well, yesterday was a pretty bad day for those of us who live in this communist stronghold. Five anti-gun bills passed the House with comfortable margins. Four move on to the Senate for consideration, but the long contested Gun Dealer Licensing Bill heads to the Governor's desk where I would give it fifty/fifty odds of being signed. They don't have the votes to override a veto, but I don't have a lot of faith that the Governor has the stones to veto the bill.

There should be another batch of bills called today that make larger and larger infringements. I figure they will keep going as long as they are winning. The hot bills for today would include bans on all magazines over 10 rounds (no grandfather), ban on body armor, creation of lethal order of protection, and creation of an FOIA protected anonymous hotline to the state police to report "dangerous people" that the state can then invade their homes, seize their stuff, force them to undergo mental evaluations by the doctor of the state's choice, and a court process to try and get your rights/property back.

Good times.


----------

